# annoying android delete button



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

The new android app is nicer in many ways, but I've just noticed one annoying feature: I click on a show in "my shows" I read the description and see that I don't want the recording anymore, so I click the little trash can icon at the bottom.

That doesn't delete the show, it merely pops up a one item menu that says "delete", so I have to click on the menu item.

That doesn't delete the show, it pops up a confirmation dialog which I have to click on to say "yes I meant that".

That finally deletes the show .

What is with the extra menu popup in the middle of this sequence?


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

Yeah, they need to a better user interface design team.


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

Same for the modify button, only gives one option on the item menu for keep until.


----------

